# Bunch of high end bikes on eBay (I wish I had more money!)



## MrAustralia (Jul 13, 2018)

A bunch of nice bikes just listed on ebay.  Check out the sellers "other items"

Oh if I had the money.......

Skylark
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-1935-ELGIN-SKYLARK-LADIES-BALLOON-TIRE-TANK-RACK-BICYCLE/132702478159?hash=item1ee5af1f4f:g:gWkAAOSw6AlbSPPR&_sop=10&_sacat=0&_nkw=balloon+bicycle&_from=R40&rt=nc

Shelby Airflow
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-1938-SHELBY-AIRFLOW-SUPREME-MENS-BALLOON-TIRE-TANK-RACK-BICYCLE/142866424142?hash=item214380a14e:g:0T4AAOSwZXlbSPCH&_sop=10&_sacat=0&_nkw=balloon+bicycle&_from=R40&rt=nc

Twinflex
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-1938-DAYTON-HUFFMAN-TWINFLEX-MENS-BALLOON-TIRE-TANK-RACK-BICYCLE/142866419658?hash=item2143808fca:g:8iMAAOSwFdpbSO7u&_sop=10&_sacat=0&_nkw=balloon+bicycle&_from=R40&rt=nc

Shelby No nose
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-1936-WESTERN-FLYER-SHELBY-BUILT-MENS-BALLOON-TIRE-TANK-RACK-BICYCLE/142866413623?hash=item2143807837:g:GEIAAOSw~ztbSO0k&_sop=10&_sacat=0&_nkw=balloon+bicycle&_from=R40&rt=nc

PLUS MORE!


----------



## bike (Jul 13, 2018)

all have issues so dont feel too bad


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 13, 2018)

Bunch of 25 footers. They look good from 25 feet away.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 13, 2018)

Damn....that Lark is funkay


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Jul 13, 2018)

Bummer they're repainted.


----------



## higgens (Jul 13, 2018)

Ya the tank on the Shelby looks a little funky to


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 13, 2018)

1938 Shelby SOLD!  
Price:  US $3,595.00


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2018)

Better be doing your homework before you pop on these. Like the others said a lot of shenanigans going on with these bikes. That Skylark reminds me of a soup sandwich! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2018)

WOW! Some very creative work done to the skylark.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 14, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Damn....that Lark is funkay












Creative Funkiness.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 838495View attachment 838494View attachment 838496
> Creative Funkiness.....



I think my favorite is the fender light


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2018)

Oh....and the description
*INCREDIBLE ,  1935 ELGIN SKYLARK LADIES BALLOON TIRE BIKE
collectors mantra, "if you see it & want it you better get it"  cause,
WHERE YOU GONNA FIND ONE??
*
_if you have been looking for that stunning piece to display OR ride , look no further
_
*this bike was collector sale found several years ago & has resided indoors

not having been ridden (but rideable) - only displayed*


----------

